# No idea what to do if she's pregnant.



## illuminelf (Jun 18, 2017)

Story time:

I got a female Rat named Nut from a friend who was going to feed her to their snake, long story short I took her home. Did some reading and found out that rats are social and need a friend. So my friend buys another rat and requests a female. They give him a "female". 'She' was very young when we got her and Nut (the real female) was very attentive to "her" kind of motherly like. 

Time passes and I noticed Nut constantly pushing Scabbers (the boy) off her. I thought it was a little weird as i continued to watch Scabbers chase Nut around. I noticed that "she" ACTUALLY WAS A HE. I was soooooo freaked out because i instantly thought that Nut was pregnant. I also seperated them instantly.

I did some research and I am going to get one of them fixed, but I won't be able to range up the money until her possible due date if she is pregnant. So if she is pregnant, i'm definitly going to have some babies and I have NO idea what to do. I cannot have 1-22 pups! I won't even know what to do after theyre of age to leave the mother. Ive read the stickied post but it gives me no insight on what to do if i cannot house so many pups and what to do after they're of age to leave the mother. Please help.


----------



## crazyfoxmachine (Apr 20, 2017)

Where do you live? You could advertise them for adoption on a website - or give them to an animal shelter perhaps when they're of age? Do you know anyone that keeps rats? They might be up for holding onto them for a little while at least!


----------

